# Artists: Do you work on one picture at a time or several?



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

One at a time, and once I start I usually finish it that day unless it requires lots of detail.

If I start a dead-end drawing, it usually stays that way and I never pick it up again.


----------



## juventudsonica (Mar 13, 2012)

I try to do one at a time; because I know that if I start a new one I'll probably forget about the old one and never finish it.
Besides, that way I can focus better on the piece I'm working on


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I only work on stuff when I feel like it. 

There's no differentiation for me between a quick sketch or a more serious piece because a quick sketch is often the beginning stages of something more. I never plan projects out in advance; they just develop out of rough ideas that I play with casually.

I do something for as long as I want to, then I stop. Whether or not I intend to ever finish it is unknown to me. I may begin something else in the meantime. Then I may look at it later & decide it's not worth finishing or that's it's close enough to done.

When I was a kid, I always had several things going. I had a comic strip I'd draw, I'd make homemade greeting cards, I'd build stuff out of paper, and then I'd just draw whatever I felt like in the moment. While these may not have been "art", I considered them art projects. I'd shift between them depending on my mood & what ideas I had stirring.

So I would go with multiple projects at once, but lately I have NO projects at all.


----------

